# /

## LAEN

> *    6826 -  *  
> 20.08.2009, 10:12 
> ϳ-  -    6826 -   ( )   ( )  17 .   - ,       . ,   -    20.27      00.10.     18     6807.      5.02     -  8.46.      ϳ-   17 -     6825   -.

  http://www.vechirka.pl.ua/news/2009/8/20/33696699/

----------


## LAEN

> *  40 *  
>      -   40        
> , 13    ϳ- ; 9  ; 6  ; 5  ϳ, 3  ; 4   .  , 20  (   3 )   . 
>  -    ,                  29, 30  31 .  
>    -   
> -  ϳ : 
> 175/176 ѳ    27, 28, 29, 30.12.2009,  ѳ 27, 28, 29, 30.12.2009.  
> 277/278     30.12.2009,   31.12.2009 .  
> 225/226     26, 28, 30.12.2009,   27, 29, 31.12.2009.  
> ...

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/events/297/

----------


## LAEN

> *  ,  * 
>    2  3                 
>            ³ ,     26-    .        34  -.  ,    ,     .     ,    .  
>   ,   ,     . 
>  ,

  http://www.poltavaforum.com/redirect...ws/events/543/

----------


## LAEN

> ** 
>     ,  313       ,    13  -       70 ,   . 
>            ³ ,  䳿  . ,     볿. 
>      1-   .      . 
>  ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/events/730/

----------


## LAEN

> **  
>  
>         ,     . ,    .  . ,      .     ,    , ,     ?  
>          ,   ,       ,          .            .       . 
>   ,      ,  , ,     .   ,   ,   . ,             .      .                . 
>          .           ,     .    , ,     .        , 17 .     ,          ,         : 134   ,  85   .   ,     ,      .         .    146,13 .       .       ,              .        10 .  
>  , ,       .     , , . 
>  ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/society/3138/

----------


## Prymara

,     ,    -   (((

----------

, ,    ,            .
 -   ****.      ,     ,   - ,      .   .

----------


## LAEN

,    ( ) 
    . 
    ...

----------


## Def

. -  .  (   ,)  .
(   ,   ...)  ))))

----------


## Sky

> ...

      ...

----------


## LAEN

> -            
>         .        .    -     
>                 ,       79    82     .     ,    .  
>         500     .    -  -18         ,     - .   -       .      ,      .  
>  ,    .        ,        .      .       .   ,       .  
>            .         ,    ,    .     ,    79       .  
>  ,    ,      .      ,      ,  .  
>  ,

  _ :_   

> ,    ,     
>        | :  
>             ,  16       
>    76 .         100          .  
>            ,           ,     .     .  
>  ,

----------


## LAEN

> **  
> -       
>         ,     .               60 /.           . 
>  ,       ,       .  ,            . 
>            50 ,          60 /. 
>              +30 ,        . 
>  ,

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/4199/

----------


## LAEN

> ,   7- 볿  -,         1988 ..,  .    ,    ,          .  
>    .  - 1 000 . ҳ    1-   . .     50 000 .     1    -2,5-40/4.

  http://poltavanews.com.ua/news/healt...a-strumom.aspx 
=== 
...  ,    ...

----------


## Ihor

> http://poltavanews.com.ua/news/healt...a-strumom.aspx 
> === 
> ...  ,    ...

  
     ?

----------


## Def

> ?

    .  

>

----------


## Ihor

> .

    ,        ?

----------


## Def

> ,        ?

     ,     ,   .  .     .   ...(((

----------


## LAEN

> *³  25-   ϳ * 
>           25-   ϳ     ϳ,   .      . 
>             .         ϳ . 
>    ,   ,   ,         .       ,    ,  , -  ,  ,    ,      .       -    . 
>           ,  ,  ϳ  ³ ,       .  , ,     ,   ,       ,   ,      .     ,         ,    . 
>         .       .         .

   http://poltavanews.com.ua/news/econo...zaliznici.aspx

----------


## s27501

-       ,  - .   ,  . - 28      - .      .  " "   ,          .     .          ,     31 ,      .    ,     8,56,   15,40.       ,      ,     .    . , -    - .

----------


## LAEN

ϳ

----------


## erazer

> ϳ

  ,      ?

----------


## LAEN

*erazer*,    - /.
        .

----------


## LAEN

,    " " :) http://evgelaen.livejournal.com/10521.html

----------


## froguz

,   .   .   ,  ,          .

----------


## Sir_2006

-     -  ?

----------


## Sky

""  .    ))

----------


## LAEN

, ,   -    1. ,        ...

----------


## 23q

> ,        ...

      , 20     .

----------


## LAEN

> , 20     .

   .      /   .   ,   .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> .      /   .   ,   .

  ,    -,  1  !   __ ,  ,    ,  .

----------


## vladd

,  " " -    ( ,  "").
 " ",     " ".... 
  ,       "  "   -   "".

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,       "  "   -   "".

  , 70, 80, 90, 100, 110... (,   ,   1,5 ).     .

----------


## LAEN

:)     :  ,

----------


## LAEN

,     1,    ()    .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,     1,    ()    .

       (   ""  -)     (-, -, -)       1...

----------


## LAEN

> -

        -      - :) 
   , .

----------


## s27501

-  16-20  .     16-23,    16-20.  -    -.      17,57 -,    .   - .         ,       ,     . ,    -      9,15   13,29.   ,   8,55  12.12.    -  16-23  ,   - 16,00.       .  ,     -,   ,       .

----------


## LAEN

> ,     -,   ,       .

     . "" ,    (  )   .

----------


## wap-poltava

> -      - :) 
>    , .

  -   08.55? 
-    ,     -?

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*,      8,55,  .    1-2   .
     :)  8 ,   .

----------


## wap-poltava

> *wap-poltava*,      8,55,  .    1-2   .
>      :)  8 ,   .

   -  ,   (  ).
-    -     .

----------


## s27501

!   , 5 ,     -.       8,55,   9,15. ,   16,23,    16-00.   -     -,        .    18  2011   ,      ,     ,      . ,       - 5 .    .  ,      ,         30 -1 .   16,23  .      .       -   12-25  12-49   18-30  18-46.    .

----------


## LAEN

17,51     -    1 (!)

----------


## s27501

> 17,51     -    1 (!)

     .... 29   21.08     1-   ,   2- - - (-).       - 21   70-  20- .....   .  -- (  ,   -    -).    11.00    -..... -   10.37    11 -  . 
29    ,      21,08......      ....

----------


## LAEN

...
     - .     -    :) 
,     ? ?     ?..

----------


## crazyastronomer

> 17,51     -    1 (!)

    -,    .

----------


## LAEN

1   http://www.train-photo.ru/details.ph...7bc9ac82f417d4

----------


## LAEN

:)

----------


## wap-poltava

,            ,     .           ,       

> ,   .         ? (      . )  ,      .    :   ,   .    ,  ,      .
>       -2012   . 
>         .       ,           ,   . 
> ϳ       ,       ( ,          6 ,     15.43).        . 
>    ,  .    ,  .             .      ,        . -     ,       . ϳ     ,        ͳ .
>   -2012     .      ,      .         .     ,    .     ,   . http://kolo.poltava.ua/2012/06/13/u-...-milicioneriv/

   

> ,    ,     .  
>  ,    .  ,         ,   .  
>      - (,  ,  ) ,       ,       ,      .  ,        ,    .           .    ,       .   ,   .  
>         ,     ,   .       ͳ      .      ,    .     WC ,      .   ,      ,     .     ,    .     : 
>   ,     .  
> ͳ, ,    .      ,  , .     , . ,                 ,            ͳ  ͳ. 
> ĳ  ,           .    ,       ,      . http://kolo.poltava.ua/2012/06/29/pr...tej-reportazh/

   

> ,      . ³            .   .         .    : 
>    ? 
>  ͳ,    . ,       -. 
>      . 
>    ? ? 
>         .    ,        . 
>      ? 
>   . 
>   ? 
> ...

----------


## 23q

,   ( )!     .

----------


## LAEN

> - 350  - - .  
> -       ,                .       . "        .  400   "Hyundai"  8 ,    80 ,      .  ""    ,   "Hyundai"  ", -  -. 
>   ,     -     350 .,     - 80 .,      440 . ",       ,      ,      ,   ,    -     .      ,  .  ""  ", -  -. 
>  "SQ".  "Hyundai"           .     -  422,91 .     275,66 .  .           70-90 .     90-130 -  .

  http://www.sq.com.ua/rus/news/vlast/...vice_premer_b/

----------

> ,   ( )!     .

    ,       ,     ..

----------


## wap-poltava

*  -                * 
   "",   ,          .   ,              .  
  "-" (   )        ()  23,28%    10%,        .              ,    2 .  
      ,       . "      ,        ",  .      .      ,     , ,         .  
         Skinest Finants (25,15%), Transbuilding Service (24,93%)  Osauhing Divinta (14,51%).  5%  free float,     .      ,     , . ,    "-", Skinest Finants     ,  Osauhing Divinta  Transbuilding Service     (     ).    Kreedix  Bizzy ,          .          ,       .       .  
     ,     ,  ,      ,    .   2011        2,3 ,  680,2  .        18%,  10,7 .,      26%,  28.  
           40%   60%     ,      ,     Skinest Finants,     "-"  . "           800    1,6             ",  .  
           .        ,                (. ""  19 ).  
            . "    20%     ,        2011   32  .      5%,         ",   .  ,    200        ,      ,     .       ,          ,   ,   2013 ,   -   ,    2008-2009 . http://kommersant.ua/doc/1972332

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ,       ,

   ,   ,       . 
  / :  ,   ,     -...    ! ,   ,   :  

> . www.pz.gov.ua

     +35,    ,     15  .  ,    .      .  ,       .  ,     , ,   ,     .
  - !   

> ϳ   ,        ,      (...) http://uz.gov.ua/passengers/

          (      ),  ,       . _    : -  -    !_      ...   ?
 ,   ,   .  ,     15    ,    . _  ! ,      ,         !_
       ,     . **     ,   ,   . _  ,    ,  ,   !_   

> ³         ,         - . *         .* http://uz.gov.ua/passengers/

  - - .    ,   ,    5.,       .
   , ,    ,  .    , :
1)    
2)    8 ,  ,  ,   ,            !
3)    (!)
4)        ,    ,   
5)      ,   ,      :
6)  _, ,_ 
7)  ,   : _        , 12.12.2012._ ( ?)
8)   : _. , .  12, .134_
9)  ! _     - ,    .   !_ 
    .  ,     .   10 ,      5-10-20   . (,      ).     .              .     ...  !

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,   ,       . 
>   / :  ,   ,     -...    ! ,   ,   : 
>    +35,    ,     15  .  ,    .      .  ,       .  ,     , ,   ,     .
>   - !  
>         (      ),  ,       . _    : -  -    !_      ...   ?
>  ,   ,   .  ,     15    ,    . _  ! ,      ,         !_
>        ,     . **     ,   ,   . [I][B]

  -        (  )   , ?

----------


## wap-poltava

,           RIC? 
-,           -...

----------


## LAEN

. 
  .  134  - .
       47.83.     15   -  , .. 32.83 
    23.33 .   
  ,      ?

----------


## wap-poltava

> . 
>   .  134  - .
>        47.83.     15   -  , .. 32.83 
>     23.33 .   
>   ,      ?

       ,        30  ,     ( 12   ),    .      ,     ,    .

----------


## LAEN



----------


## wap-poltava

> ...
>      - .     -    :) 
> ,     ? ?     ?..

            .     6351 -  1 - ,              6526 -.
        .       ,          . 
     ,             ?

----------

> ,

  1      ...

----------


## Sky

1   -,   40        -.        .    ))

----------


## vladd

" "  -  "".... 
     20-25 ,      "" - "-"       ( )   110-120/. 
    (   )    ,   " ". 
ͳ, "   ".  ,  -1 "" -    .       "".
 ""     ....   "  '".

----------


## wap-poltava

> 1   -,   40        -.        .    ))

       ...
       1-123 "i" ...  http://trainpix.org/photo/35903/ 
        1-273  http://trainpix.org/photo/35828/

----------


## wap-poltava

...   *       8,6* 
 "  " (,   .)  - 2012   45  ,   8,6        2011 . 
   "-"  ,       . 
 ,           ,          . 
 ,   2011        26%    2010  -  28 .          ,     18%    2010  -  10,750 . http://cfts.org.ua/news/46688

----------


## LAEN



----------


## wap-poltava

*       ,   * 
 , 10 ,                ., 14,       "",        1    -  . 
"          "",    ,      .         ,         ", -   . 
 -,       -    - -           ""       . 
   ,     10:00. " 10:30    "" -       ..", -    . 
,           :   (-),    (),  (),  (),  ()   ().     1,5  . 
   -   ,    "  "",   ,     ,      1,    ,    " ",         . 
   ,   ,             :         ,     . 
"                 ,           ,        ", -   . http://www.interfax.com.ua/rus/main/116931/ 
P.S  -        http://vppz.org.ua/guestbook.php

----------


## LAEN

:)  http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/1282/

----------


## crazyastronomer

> :)  http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/1282/

     , -   -.   1:40

----------


## LAEN

"    

> 125 -      ()  ,   .

   

> 1. 125  .         .125  .108... 2  .      .108. ,  .
> 2. 112  !         .  .
> .112     - ..      ...  1         .112        ..    !
> 3..125    ..   1.10.        .  !

----------


## Lera

-      ...
 ,      ,    - .         ?

----------

> -      ...

     -     -       ..      ...

----------


## wap-poltava

(     ),             ,        ???  

> : 
>   85%        15%  . ϳ      270 .  ,     120 .,     50%     .      ,  볿,   ,   㳿            , -    facebook  . http://www.uz.gov.ua/press_center/up...page-3/322791/

----------

> ,      ,    - .         ?

   -            ,       .   ,      ,         .     . 
    ???   

> (

     ?!!  . ,      60-65%,  ,.,  ....        ...

----------


## Lera

> ,         .     .
>     ???

    ...  -    ,   45 .   )
, ,         . 
   -     -  ,  ...!  !)))

----------

> - ,  ...!  !)))

  ?     ...

----------


## LAEN

> -     -  ,  ...!  !)))

   ...   .

----------


## Lera

,       . ...   ""   ,          .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ?!!  . ,      60-65%,  ,.,  ....        ...

         70%(   , -       -   30-70,      ,             130%).
       3...  4..   6..    .  2..          ,  ( 111)       ( ,    ""  ).         ?
111,112,125,126,36,20,133,177    ""   ,(      (-              -   "",    "")     78()-  91 -   50-70  ,           70-90 (     )...
   
 ,         , ,         ?
-               ...

----------


## Lera

.    - ,     -  ..

----------


## wap-poltava

> .    - ,     -  ..

  -  ?     -   20   ?

----------


## Lera

....   "",  5      ?   -  ,    90  .

----------


## Olio

:    " 90 ".  ,   45 . :(

----------


## vladd

45   ,  .
  "" - " " ( "")    90 .
  45     "   ".

----------


## LAEN



----------


## wap-poltava

,  9-001   ?

----------

...

----------


## RAMM

** 
̳   1  2013      . 
  -'-    ,   ,      '    . 
  ,       '  ,     ,    , ,  ,  ,    .  http://life.pravda.com.ua/society/2012/11/2/115063/

----------


## Lera



----------


## vladd

:
-   " ܺ";
-  "  ܺ ". 
 ,  ,    ,     ,   " "   .
  ? ϳ     "". 
ϳ  "",  !

----------

> ,  9-001   ?

       15-22

----------

!!   

> QR-.  25  2012        ,  1  2013    ,   2013     .
>      ,      ,  QR-.         ,                   .

  http://watcher.com.ua/2012/11/05/ele...hoyu-qr-kodiv/

----------


## Olio

,      .   ?

----------


## RAMM

http://www.poltavaforum.com/zaliznic...tml#post269110

----------


## Olio

**:    , )))

----------


## LAEN



----------


## alis-alis

> ,      .   ?

    ,   .

----------


## 23q

*LAEN*,   ?

----------


## LAEN

*23q*,     ϳ

----------


## vladd

,  "Hyundai"-?
      ?

----------

../333  8.11.12.
  -11/2384  6.11.12.           63/64 -() -- --     01.12.12.   02.12.12.  : 
.63 .64
---------------------------------------------------------------
22-20   6-45
22-58/23-00  6-02/6-05
0-55/1-18   3-44/4-04
 .. 3-09/3-22
1-55/2-03  .. 
2-45/2-47  2-08/2-10
3-41/3-44  0-52/1-13
4-21/4-24  0-09/0-11
4-56/5-10  ..
6-15/6-17  22-41/22-43
6-36   22-24
-------------------------------------

----------


## LAEN

**,  , ,    ...
  1-2 .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ../333  8.11.12.
>   -11/2384  6.11.12.           63/64 -() -- --     01.12.12.   02.12.12.  : 
> .63 .64
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 22-20   6-45
> 22-58/23-00  6-02/6-05
> 0-55/1-18   3-44/4-04
>  .. 3-09/3-22
> 1-55/2-03  .. 
> ...

  	 	ii	  
 	63	 1/12/2012 	8:16
 
	 	 i.
-.	 22:20
	22:58	23:00
-	00:55	01:18
	02:45	02:47
	03:41	03:43
	04:21	04:24
	06:15	06:17
-.	06:36 
	 	ii	  
 	64	 2/12/2012 	8:22
 
	 	 i.
-.	 22:24
	22:41	22:43
	00:09	00:11
	00:52	01:13
	02:08	02:10
-	03:44	04:04
	06:02	06:05
-.	06:46 
 ""    -    ( )  (),     ?
     (   , )...
      ( )     ,    ""   ...
           ii      
     180 ("̲")    9/11/2012-30/03/2013 ,      5:22

          i.
-.       06:58
    07:36    07:38
     07:56    07:58
    08:13    08:15
    08:38    09:08
    09:35    09:37
    10:34    10:36
-.    12:20    
           ii      
     180 ("̲")     9/11/2012 ,      5:25

          i.
-.       17:30
'    19:09    19:23
    19:34    19:36
    20:11    20:13
    20:42    21:07
    21:31    21:33
     21:48    21:50
    22:08    22:10
-.    22:55

----------


## LAEN

*:  ?*    

> **  
>      19  ( 914)        "  " ()       .      . 
> , ,   ,      177   . 
>    - ,       . 
>  "SQ".     16  1955 .  .   ().  1977 .     .  2000   2005 .,     2005 .   2012 . -  .  2002 .    .  ,     (2007 .).

  http://www.sq.com.ua/rus/news/vlast/...halnika_yuzhd/

----------


## wap-poltava

,     2 () 9     (   2  9)?

----------


## s27501

,     .      ,   , ,           . ,   ,       - ,  .       7.20,   9.15,   16.00,   17.20,   20.20.    9.15   8.20 ( ).   -2     ,      ,   2    1 .  ?  ,       . ,                 12-13       16 .       -   .

----------


## LAEN

*wap-poltava*,   -      ,      .

----------


## wap-poltava

> *wap-poltava*,   -      ,      .

    ,      9( 8.. -),  8.. -( -),   9   -(  )...
- ,        8.. --- (          )     9, 9       ...
-  2 9        --

----------


## wap-poltava

- ,     2 9?  

> 9-008
> 
>  :     
> :   -2 
> :   9
> :   04.2004
> :   
>  :     
>    8-  
> ...

----------


## LAEN



----------


## wap-poltava

> ../333  8.11.12.
>   -11/2384  6.11.12.           63/64 -() -- --     01.12.12.   02.12.12.  : 
> .63 .64
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> -------------------------------------

  - ,        ( 100 ) 2116, 70, 1, 150  ?

----------

> ( 100 ) 2116, 70, 1, 150  ?

          10000          ;  100 -    (, );  1      1     .      ,     . 
    15    -    15   .          .    100    ,  ,   6  ,    60   . ,       (  -  ).                 .  -   .

----------


## LAEN

**,    ,   -    1    (  )  100 ?     - .

----------


## s27501

,          .

----------


## vladd

275   ( ,       ). ³ 121 ( ).
   ....116.  . 
 ,      :  ,  ,    .
     ,    ""   .

----------


## LAEN

1:30

----------


## 23q

*LAEN*,   ?

----------


## Lera

> ,          .

    ?    ?

----------


## s27501

,         (-  )   .  11.38-11.42     .. 328 ?        .

----------


## vladd

"",  "-"...
   .

----------


## s27501

-   ?

----------


## LAEN

*s27501*,   -  ..   .

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,         (-  )   .  11.38-11.42     .. 328 ?        .

  -           ?
-     -   2   ...

----------


## s27501



----------

> ,

  .151 "+"-.      - 328   10-19...

----------


## LAEN

> -           ?
> -     -   2   ...

  ...
     ... 
  /         ,     - ...
           :)
    - . 
, ,     2116 -     ...   
  ""     
...     :)
    .

----------

> 2116 -     ...

    ?     ""    2116...

----------


## LAEN

**,  ,   ,   /,  .     :) 
        (  ...)

----------


## 23q

,   -   .

----------


## RAMM

> 

        ()   ?

----------


## LAEN

> ()   ?

  .

----------

> ()   ?

    .

----------


## LAEN

**,         ?
    ? 
 -   ,       ,     .

----------


## Lera

> ...     :)
>     .

  !        . 
       ?

----------


## LAEN

> ?

        .  *Lera*,       
     , .
     ,     ...  
    -      .

----------

> ...

   -   ...   

> ?

    :
        ,         -12,     --.
 , ,     .

----------


## Lera



----------


## vladd

,   " ", .....
...  -  ,  䳿   .....
   ?

----------


## Lera

> ...  -  ,** 䳿   .....

        ?

----------


## LAEN

. (. ) 
     -    ?  **:     ,    ,

----------


## Drasha

*LAEN*,    ,  ,      ?

----------


## LAEN

*Drasha*,  -   .
   - -ѳ (?),       -.

----------


## Drasha

*LAEN*,  ,     ?

----------


## LAEN

> ,     ?

      .
 .
       . 
  .  -  .

----------

> ?

       ()    ,, ,().

----------


## wap-poltava

> ()   ?

  -         - ,    ,   ...

----------


## Condor

> .

      .         ,   : "      1964   -    210 /". ,    50  .   ,       50-  ?

----------


## LAEN

> ,       50-  ?

  .
160 . 
    220.

----------


## Condor

200     ,     )).

----------


## LAEN

. 
   -   -. +.  (-) - 53 .   -   .   ?   .  .
        / .

----------


## wap-poltava

> . 
>    -   -. +.  (-) - 53 .   -   .   ?   .  .
>         / .  http://cs315130.userapi.com/v3151307...1aCsVLdAf4.jpg

  -        ,     -   (               )?
-    -    (    (   )   .    ...

----------


## LAEN

> -        ,

     ,    ?
 -   ,        (,      -).   (3) ... 
          ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,    ?
>  -   ,        (,      -).   (3) ... 
>           ...

  -  - ,     7    68 ,  4  64 ,   .
 :	 :   :
162       ȯ  > ʲ.	31.12.2012
  :	5 . 07 .
            	            	             , .
ȯ 			                        12:15     0
		14:15		14:17	 248
.		15:04		15:08	 335
ֲ		        16:24		16:44	  451
ʲ.	                	      17:22		 489

----------


## LAEN

> :	5 . 07 .
>             	            	             , .
> ȯ 			                        12:15     0
> 		14:15		14:17	 248
> .		15:04		15:08	 335
> ֲ		        16:24		16:44	  451
> ʲ.	                	      17:22		 489

     -   -  ,  .
 20 .
  (!).
 ,

----------


## vladd

.....
  , , .

----------


## murzilka

, ,    ,   ...
    ,   ,     (  )    .

----------


## LAEN



----------

,    ,     ,

----------


## LAEN

http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/1527/

----------


## Condor

> 

  - , .

----------

> - , .

    ,           +  17.   !...

----------


## LAEN

**,  ...

----------


## wap-poltava

> ,           +  17.   !...

  ,      2013-2014    "" 179          -   ?

----------


## LAEN

> "" 179

     ! 
==================================================  ================================== 
   " "  -  http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/1536/

----------


## vladd

"" !   ""    .

----------

> 2013-2014

          ,    ,       ...   

> " "  -

      .       ...

----------


## vladd

> .    ** ...

       !
 ""      . 
 ,      ""   "-.", "-".
    ,          ,  . 
,   ,   " " " ";    " "  .
,   -        .        ,   "  ".

----------

,       .,

----------


## RAMM

-  .      .

----------

_  -   " " ?     ?

----------

> ?

----------


## Condor

> ,           +  17.   !...

    .     .   
     .   ,  .
           .         ,   ,    ,   ,     ,      ,       .         ,     .
   ,  ,     ,      .     .    731,     ,     . ?
    ,     ?,        ,    ,    .

----------


## LAEN

> ,       .,

    -  

> *˲߻ Ӫ     Ҳ*  
> 
>   ,   ϳ ,          .     ,        ,          . 
>      ?    . 
>  ,              ³-쒺-   ̳   . 
>     2013     2012 . 
>              ,    . 
>  ,

   

> _  -   " " ?     ?

    620

----------

1 ,    ,

----------


## LAEN

**, ,

----------


## LAEN

> -   -  ,  .
>  20 .
>   (!).
>  ,

   :) http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/1550/

----------


## LAEN

: http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/2122/

----------

/ , -  
     19:00 24   07:00 25  2014 .      ,     .     -         "112". 
"       .  :    - ,  - ,  - ,  - ,  -         ", -  . 
 ,      19:00  07:00. " 12  -   ", -   -. 
        . 
,  22     -         .       14   .    ,    -          . 
 24            ,    "".       -  -  959      -  954 ,          /  . 
 ,              .

----------


## Victorious

> *    ""       "+" 743,    "  ",   .* 
>   "".    ,     ,   .
> ³   9  1,2  3 ,    -         .          ,      .      .      ,   ,  ,      .      . 
> ̳       ,      2  .     '-̳            .         .
> ̳       .     38 /,     200 /.            120 /.
>       .    .     23 .  ,   ͳ.      ,  .     ,  wi-fi,       .     5 /,    .
> "    .    ,       ,     .        .     50 .  ,     20     ", -  .
>   , *       .    5    21,18%    .    400  .      "".*
>   ,     ""       . ³      40- ,    40- .
> ...

   http://gazeta.ua/articles/life/_u-lv...opoyizd/565962
__________________
     ,        ?       .    .

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Tiramisu

,   2    ?     .    /  ,      1 (((     . -   ,    .

----------


## Dracon

/             (     -   )....................................

----------


## Sky

*Tiramisu*,   ,  3  -.    .

----------


## Tiramisu

*Sky*, ,       .             2 .   ,          .      ,       .   ,      -    1 .

----------


## Sky

> ,       .

        (     ),  ,       ,   .  .

----------


## sasha_kor

.  28         .     .      -   ?

----------


## Dracon

> .  28         .     .      -   ?

      20%,      . 
PS:    )))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Sky

" ,   "     -3.        ,       "".    .   -   .  ,    . ,

----------


## wap-poltava

!    ,   ,   "" wap-poltava@mail.ru    ""  ""  70  -5     ,       ,    !

----------


## Victorious

*wap-poltava*, ,   ?  

> 11.09.2017
>      ,   
>         55,5 .    2017    274 .    ..      . 
>      84 .                     .             .            ,    . 
> ,      142  , 11  , 40  , 6    75  .          78 :    ǻ  26,   ǻ  40,   ǻ  12 . 
>  ,           4004     1120,5  .       82 ,    46       .

----------


## Dracon



----------

